# LVMPD OIS Emotionally Disturbed Individual



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The Metropolitan Police Department on Thursday identified the officer who fatally shot a 40-year-old man armed with a sword Tuesday in the east Las Vegas Valley.

Officer Vincen Segura, 27, shot Justin Charland of Las Vegas after police received a 911 call about 10:30 a.m. Tuesday regarding a man creating a "disturbance" at an apartment complex directly behind Boulder Station, Metro said.

When police arrived, they found a man on the second floor of the complex holding a sword and "yelling things out to the common area," Metro Capt. Nichole Splinter said Tuesday.

Officers called for backup and started talking to the man, "trying to calm him down and to get him to disarm," Splinter said at the scene.

Charland started walking down the stairs, and at some point he "advanced quickly, in a threatening manner," and an officer shot him, Splinter said.

The Clark County coroner's office said Charland died of gunshot wounds, and his death was ruled a homicide. He died at Sunrise Hospital and Medical Center following the shooting, the coroner's office said.

Segura has been employed by Metro since 2017 and is currently assigned to the southeast area command's community policing division, Metro said. He was placed on routine paid administrative leave pending the outcome of an investigation into the shooting.

Further information about Charland's death will be released within 72 hours of the shooting, in keeping with Metro policy. His death marked the seventh police shooting this year involving Metro officers, and the third that has resulted in a fatality.


----------

